# Andrew's Light & Magic Is now here!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Deadman,

do you have a website where we can see something about what you do?


----------



## deadmanwalkin (Mar 28, 2005)

*No I don't have a website!*



Empress Nightshade said:


> Deadman,
> 
> do you have a website where we can see something about what you do?



No I don't have a website but I can sure some ideas with you because I do own
two fog machines and some lights and I can still sure some ideas.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

So--in other words you are just like every other member of this forum? Because the service you provide sounds like what we ALL do anyway. Except you charge a fee maybe?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Dave,

you're speaking to a "Banned" man. LOL. Larry's watching out for us....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok--thanks for the info. That was all I had to say to the guy anyway.


----------

